# Some pics about the working with wood



## sinawali (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi
I'm new here, I'm studying forestry in Germany and want to improve my English, because i want to go to USA or Canada after my study.
I'm working with wood all my life, here some pics. 
My new hobby, turning, that's the first bowl i turned from rotten beech wood






The sawmill of my family












My own chainsaws











That's the area I'm working at the moment (collecting datas). The area has been reforested, it's an old army terrain. The tree species are Robinia pseudoacacia and Quercus rubra. They wanted to make a clearcut, but my chef convinced the forester, that there has to be a shelter. And he was right, all the Robinia without a shelter have died due to frost, while the underplanted trees have died only to 40%;








And here are some pictures of german forestry machinery


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice pictures. I really like the bowl. Welcome to Arboristsite.


----------



## Raintree (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, welcome.

Very nice saw mill, how old is that? Looks like it predates the war.


----------



## sinawali (Aug 3, 2012)

Raintree said:


> Yes, welcome.
> 
> Very nice saw mill, how old is that? Looks like it predates the war.



Hi
It's about 60-70 years old. The mill itself exist since the beginning of the 20th century. At the beginning, the mill operated with water power. 

Here some other pics


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 3, 2012)

Great pics, looks like somehing out of a horror movie :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Raintree (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes very awesome, thanks for the extra pics.

Any chance you got a video of the mill in operation?


----------



## sinawali (Aug 3, 2012)

No chance, sorry.
Get in trouble with this part of my family and there is no contact anymore. 
I miss it often to work in the sawmill, the sound, the wood, but that's life...


----------



## josh1981 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice pics. Nice lil 026 there. Is that a dolmar 5105?


----------



## sinawali (Aug 6, 2012)

Some other pictures from the cable crane










The working process is mostly the same: felling and cut the top, then the tree is transported to the base, where the harvester remove the branches and cut to lenght. 
Cutting fuelwood






Thats me, cutting some old joists, this joist were transported to my university to making some tests. They were interspersed with salt, fiew cuts and i had to sharpen the chain 





And that ist my hobby, gardening


----------



## sinawali (Aug 6, 2012)

josh1981 said:


> Nice pics. Nice lil 026 there. Is that a dolmar 5105?



No, thats the Dolmar PS 4605
I sold the 026 yesterday, looking for a 034 ass allround saw


----------



## josh1981 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice pics again. Nice dolmar. I have a 5105. Best 50cc saw I have ever used and owned. Blows the 260 and 261 I had clear out of the water... Love the power and torque of that saw. 

I also have a Stihl 009L 441c and 084. Km110R kombi unit and bg86 blower

Selling my 028wb and 250. 

Never heard of that model dolmar is it good


----------



## sinawali (Aug 6, 2012)

THe 4605 ist similar to the 5105, she has 45,6 cm³, the Horsepower is 3.5 (s.6kw). She is a little bit more designed for prunning than the 5105.


----------



## josh1981 (Aug 7, 2012)

Got it. Thanks for explaining it.


----------



## sinawali (Aug 13, 2012)

Some machinery


----------



## sinawali (Aug 18, 2012)

Sold the 026, buy a new tool


----------



## josh1981 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice 034! The 0 series are great saws. I have a 084 and 028. Had a 066 too. Sold that one.


----------



## sinawali (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey guys, it have been a long time since I was here. 
Some pics from my trip to Canada, what a nice country.
I watched some loggers there, but unfortunetaley, I lost a 16Gb disc with pictures.


----------



## mr.finn (Jun 10, 2014)

WOW!! Some great pictures, thanks for sharing. Keep them coming.


----------



## sinawali (Dec 13, 2014)

Couple of random pics
Me, after thinning in an oak stand




Another Skidder in Ontario




It was just amazing how often this harvester was broken down




Visited this big dude this year








And this is how it looks after reforestation measurements:

After 10 years


----------



## sinawali (Dec 13, 2014)

And after 70 years


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 13, 2014)

Where were you in Ontario?


----------



## sinawali (Dec 14, 2014)

Most of the time, I was in Haliburton, between Toronto and Peterborough.

It is nice there , best holidays ever.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 14, 2014)

My guys were right in that area last week and I have a couple guys going there tomorrow. Have a couple of crews working in Gravenhurst for a few more weeks too. I work for a house building company. There's lots of us here from Ontario, you coulda hit up a few members and cut some wood when you were here. This is the "cottage" set in Gravenhurst. A few years ago we built a big housing project in Hamburg, Germany. I didn't go there but my brother did.


----------



## sinawali (Dec 15, 2014)

The house looks great.
Do you know if they looking for loggers and other forestry stuff in Ontario? I have seen the paychecks and these guys got some serious money. One guy I met was looking, when I was there, but that's all I know.
I'm thinking about to move to Canada for a couple of years, I love your country man, it's amazing. Here some pics:


----------



## cantoo (Dec 26, 2014)

My daughter and her boyfriend are studying Forestry so I hope there is work here for it. Logging here is the same as everywhere else, it is barely scrapping by.


----------



## fred bergman (Jan 1, 2015)

great pictures


----------



## mike515 (Jan 15, 2015)

This thread is great! Nice pics!


----------



## sinawali (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey guys, time for some new pics from my work.

Driving Timber with a Manitou Rough Terrain Forklift








Which can be a pain in the neck




Some products

















The old saw












A Video from our new saw (Whats the name for this saw in English?)





Me cutting down a pine









Chopping





My new one, Husqvarna 562 xpg, she is a beauty, but after two weeks, she don't look like this new anymore 




A sawmill owner was getting his logs with an oldschool woodtruck. These kind of trucks were used in the DDR.




Recreation


----------



## noodlewalker (Mar 1, 2016)

nice pictures great post. welcome to A.S.


----------

